# UNchain My Heart



## djmarcelca (Aug 2, 2012)

This one's redone for 3 piece band
I did this one for the first time at a One man gig I took to raise a little Wedding funding.

Just me playing guitar/singing; Backing track is Background Vocals/Bass/Drum 

Comments Welcome.
Dirty Comments Encouraged

[video=youtube;RW7r2BriS6A]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RW7r2BriS6A[/video]


----------



## ed2000 (Feb 16, 2007)

I think you posted this to get exposure for the 'groovy' dancers in the foreground.

Seriously, well done!
(need close up shot of your knobby knees)


----------



## djmarcelca (Aug 2, 2012)

Hey I have great legs. They deserve their own YouTube channel. 

Glad ad you enjoyed the song. Thanks.


----------

